
Hedge fund says cryptocurrencies 'one of the most brilliant scams in history' - thisisit
https://www.businessinsider.com/Elliott-Management-a-34-billion-hedge-fund-described-cryptocurrencies-as-one-of-the-most-brilliant-scams-in-history-in-a-brutal-takedown/articleshow/62991690.cms
======
everdev
Hardly a scam. One of the most speculative investments in history, sure.

------
tobya
Does it mean something that the page is now 404

------
sharemywin
second only to hedge funds...

